# Hogtown Bayou



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm going to expand my fishing area. I think I'll hit Hogtown Bayou Saturday morning, any suggestions? Going to launch at the Cessena Launch area, looks like a lot nice areas north of the launch. The Eglin flats and black point have been real slow lately.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You talking about the north side of the bayou, correct? Personally, I thought the south side had more grassy areas but it's been awhile. Guess just do the loop.
Post a report.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I fish that area a bunch. I like the north side of the bayou, and the the north side of the point that faces the rest of the bay. The flats are very broad and become quite shallow. I've caught fish all over there at various depths, reds and trout. The trout seem to concentrate on the flats in holes or slightly deeper areas, so fan cast till you find them and hit that area again and again. I often have birds show me where the fish are around there. I've been skunked there, but usually get some action. Bring some weedless soft plastics if you can, there are shallow grass beds.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Well H-Man did you make it to Hogtown?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I fished hogtown saturday evening and did't catch anything. Didn't really see signs of fish either. I'll be back though


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Salt Lines said:


> I fished Hogtown Saturday evening and did't catch anything. Didn't really see signs of fish either. I'll be back though


They were there, if you found them under bait!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I live just down the road from Hogtown but have only fished it maybe twice. I am considering getting into a little inshore fishing just for the activity. I will probably be doing it on the paddle board. 

I have always thought it would be a haven for the reds and trout, especially if you were to go under the small bridge by the landing?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I've never fished upstream of that bridge, but could be fun. I like the marsh and undeveloped areas along hogtown. It would be worth paddleboarding and fishing


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I have never been either, I have just thought about it. I may wander through there one day when I get back home...


----------

